# I think I finally got the itching under control.. phew



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So poor Indy has been itchy the last few months, it really did look like a flea bite allergy, he would be fine for couple days after a flea bath and then start up again. He'd have little bite marks all over his stomach where he was nibbling on himself. I switched his food to grain free lamb (nutri-source), but it seemed to me like the itching got worse over time and his fur smelled little yeasty (like doritos). 

Since neither d-earth nor topicals seem to do the trick for his fleas, I borrowed some comfortis from my sister to try it out once. It's supposed to kill the fleas within 30 mins (not that I ever see any oh him), after few hours he was still itchy, so I really was not sure it actually worked. 

After couple days I picked up a new food, holistic select grain free, since it's a different protein(fish based, no yeast) and also higher fiber which helps since he's always has anal gland issues with grain free foods. He's been eating it for a week now and I'm not sure whether it's a combination of meds and food, but I have not seen him scratch or bite himself in the last 2 days, yay!
I also bought this supplement to help with inflammation. Amazon.com: Vet's Best Seasonal Allergy Support Supplement for Dogs, 60 Tablets: Pet Supplies

I'm not really too happy that holistic select is made by Diamond, but if he does well enough on this food, I'll probably keep him on it. The ingredients aren't bad

Ingredients:
Salmon, Anchovy & Sardine Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Dried Ground Potatoes, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Menhaden Fish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Flaxseed, Pea Fiber, Pumpkin, Natural Fish Flavor, Cranberries, Apples, Minerals [Zinc Polysaccharide Complex, Iron Polysaccharide Complex, Copper Polysaccharide Complex, Manganese Polysaccharide Complex, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodide], Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Folic Acid], Choline Chloride, Papaya, Inulin, Salt, Blueberries, Pomegranate, Potassium Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (added to preserve freshness), DL-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Ground Cinnamon, Ground Fennel, Ground Peppermint, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract.

So I'd post this in case someone else is dealing with never ending itchies and wants to try something new.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

FYI Holistic Select isn't made by diamond, they have their own plant that Wellpet bought and they still make the HS food at that plant.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I knew they were somehow associated with diamond, but I'm glad that it's indirectly so hopefully less quality control issues.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I used to use Holistic Select back when it was Eagle Pack and always had alot of luck with it.


----------

